# Kunde will den Source code?



## Noyan (19 September 2018)

Ich stehe bei Knowhow Schutz an und möchte die Community um Rat fragen: 

Wir sind ein deutsch - schweizerischer Maschinenbauer und haben gerade Schwierigkeiten uns strategisch richtig zu positionieren, es geht um Knowhow Schutz. Einige USA Kunden von uns möchten «Service Laptops» von uns kaufen, mit den SPS + Visualisierungsprogrammen darauf. Argumentation ist, dass eigene Servicepersonal bei einem Fehlerfall sich selber helfen (in dem er die Software ansieht) können soll... Diese Fälle gibt es eigentlich nicht, das ist die Aufgabe von unserer Visualisierung richtige Fehlermeldungen anzuzeigen, das funktioniert auch sehr gut.

Ich finde es sehr zu gewöhnungsbedürftig von Kunden, mit solchen Anforderungen an uns zu kommen, auch unserer amerikanischeren Vertreter unterstützt die Kunden dabei. Würdet Ihr einfach einem Kunden eure Knowhow zur Verfügung stellen? Weil er ein «strategisch wichtiger Kunde» ist? Für mich ist es ein absolutes No-Go und mir steht eine Sitzung mit unserem Management bevor.


----------



## PN/DP (19 September 2018)

Sind das Serien-Maschinen oder extra für den Kunde gebaute Maschinen?
Was steht in Eurem Liefervertrag - sind die Quellprojekte mitzuliefern oder nicht?

Wenn der Kunde Euch den Auftrag gibt, eine speziell für ihn zugeschnittene Maschine zu bauen, dann stellt Ihr ihm doch den gesamten Aufwand in Rechnung - und deshalb gehört üblicherweise auch der erstellte Quellcode ihm und ist mitzuliefern (oder Ihr vereinbart was anderes). Falls da tatsächlich ein hohes schützenswertes KnowHow enthalten ist (was aber eher selten der Fall ist) kann man Weiterverwendungsbeschränkungen oder eine Hinterlegung des Quellcodes bei einem Treuhänder vereinbaren für den Fall daß es Euch nicht mehr gibt oder Ihr keinen Support mehr leisten wollt/könnt. Ihr müsst auch den Kunde verstehen - wenn niemand Support und Fehlerbeseitigung für die Maschine leisten kann, dann ist seine teure Maschine möglicherweise beim nächsten Defekt eines simplen Sensors Edelschrott... Wenn Ihr nicht Support leisten könnt oder wollt, dann darf der Kunde vermutlich notfalls auch ein Reverse Engineering Eurer Software machen.

Ein weiterer Aspekt: wenn der Kunde will dann muß es dem Kunde möglich sein, selber Backups des individuellen Steuerungsprogramms und ggf. der HMI-Software machen zu können und nach einem Gerätedefekt auch selbständig wieder in Austauschgeräte einspielen zu können. Oder Ihr müßt garantieren, daß Ihr im Defektfall 24/7/365 sehr zeitnah reparieren könnt, bevor dem Kunde hohe Produktionsausfall-Kosten entstehen.

Der Kunde kann sich nicht Eurem Wohl und Wehe ausliefern. Wenn Ihr ihn nur gängeln wollt, dann wird er sich sicher (bei der nächsten Maschine) einen anderen Lieferanten suchen. Besonders wenn es ein wichtiger Kunde ist dann sollten beide Seiten vernünftig aufeinander zugehen, und nicht dem Kunde zu verstehen geben daß man ihn womöglich für einen Bandit hält der die ach so tolle Software klauen will.

(Das ist meine Meinung - keine Rechtsberatung!)

Harald


----------



## Markus (19 September 2018)

Das Thema ist nicht einfach.

In machen Branchen ist es normal dem Kunden die komplette SW zu geben.
Z.B. Im Anlagenbau mit sehr viel Sonderzeug...

Je mehr es in Richtung Serienmaschinenbau geht, desto unüblicher ist das.

Das sind nur meine Erfahrungen und Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...

Beim Sondermaschinenbau wird sehr viel SW Projekt- bzw. Kundenspezifisch gemacht und das hat der Kunde im Prinzip ja auch bezahlt.
Bei Serienmaschinen - oder was auch immer man dazu zählen will - werden die Entwicklungskosten auf sehr viele Maschinen umgelegt.
Sonst wären die Maschinen nicht wirtschaftlich anzubieten.
Das von dir angesprochenen Fehlerhandling bzw. die Diagnose über die Visualisierung sind bei solchen Systemen ja auch wesentlich weiterentwickelt als bei "Das bauen wir so NIE WIEDER, muss laufen".

Es ist also schon ein Unterschied ob die Nutzung der SPS Software im Diangnosefall wirklich nötig ist, oder ob sie sogar fester Bestandteil des Wartungskonzeptes ist da ohne diese keine ausreichende Diagnose möglich ist.

Das nur zur Vollständigkeit - da du hier vermutlich (je nachdem aus welchem Lager der Schreiber kommt) verschiedene Antworten bekommst.
Es gibt ja am Ende immer noch das Totschlagargument: Wenn du einen Drucker kaufst bekommst du auch nicht die Sourcecodes vom der Firmware - warum soll das anders sein nur weil da eine SPS anstelle eines UC drin ist?


Ein Mittelweg:
Bausteine mit wesentlichem KnowHow schützen und Allgemeine Dinge, die bei einer Diagnose helfen können (z.B. Schrittketten) offen lassen.
Es gibt Leute für die ein KnowHow Schutz keine Hürde ist, die haben aber in der Regel auch keinen Schmerz die Maschine komplett neu zu Programmierern...

Alternativ:
Was genau sind die Beweggründe des Kunden?
Geht es vielleicht auch nur um ein Backup damit er beim Ausfall schnell reagieren kann?
Dann reicht doch sowas wie ein "AG-Abzug".


----------



## Noyan (19 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für die Antworten. 

Wir sind Anlagenbauer, die grösstenteils aus Serienmaschinen bestehen. Alle SPS Programme (in der Anlage hat es typischerweise 5 SPS) sowie Visualisierungsprogramme sind von uns selber entwickelt worden, gesamte Entwicklungsdauer geht in ca. 10 Mannjahre. Wir haben in unserer Kaufpreis nur die Abwicklung + ev. Anpassungen + Inbetriebnahme dabei, keine Entwicklungskosten werden verrechnet.

Wir sind keine Kleinfirma und haben schon tausende solche Anlagen, Teilanlagen geliefert, waren mal Nr. 1 der Welt; jetzt sind wir Nr.2 in unserer Branche. Wir bieten auch 24/7/365 Service an, in den USA, woher die Anforderungen kommen haben wir sogar eine Servicestelle, da könnten wir innerhalb 4 Stunden vor Ort sein. 

Uns wird gemeldet, das sei in den USA so üblich und der Kundentechniker + Management fühle sich so sicherer. 

Ich werde dagegen argumentieren;
- SW ist unsere geistiges Eigentum.
- Wir wollen nicht, dass der Kunde Eingriffe in die SW vornehmen kann. Dies weil dadurch ein Maschinen- oder Personenschaden entstehen könnte, deren Ursache schwer nachvollziehen oder zu beweisen ist, wenn die Änderung wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde.
- Wir können Anlagen nur Supporten, wenn keine Änderungen an der SW gemacht wurde.
- Garantie? Darum können sich andere Abteilungen Gedanken machen.

Mal sehen, was ich damit erreichen kann. Letztendlich ist es mir aber gleich, GL Entscheidung.


----------



## JesperMP (19 September 2018)

So machen wir das.

Serienmaschinen: Standardprogram - selbst wenn es Kundenanpassungen gibt. 
Kunde bekommt den Source Code nicht.
Aufwendige Diagnose ist schon einprogrammiert und erriechbar durch den HMI. 
CPU Diagnosepuffer und Topologiesicht ist durch webserver erreichbar.
Testfunktionen für die Hardware ist schon einprogrammiert, und kann von den end-Anwender durch den HMI bedient werden.
Es bleibt nur eventuelle "bugs". Soll dann ein Instandhalter vor-ort ein sehr komplizierter Programm durchschauen und eventuelle bugs lokalisieren und ausprogrammieren ? Meist wahrscheinlich, er zerstört mehr als er repariert. Wir verlieren dann auch den Synkronität mit unser Programm Backup wenn er vor-ort etwas ändert. Dann können wir nicht mehr der Kunde supportieren.
Wenn man in Ausnahmefall den Source Code ausliefert, dann macht man gleichzeitig klar, das den Programm gesperrt ist bis den Garantie ausgelaufen ist. 
Wenn es gibt Safety im Programm, dann wird der Kunde verantwortlich für den Maschinen-Safety.
Man kan Online Support durch VPN Zugang anbieten, entweder als bezahlten Option, oder man verschenkt es um ein Kunde zufreidenzustellen.

Sondermaschinen, Anlagen:
Kunde bekommt den Source Code.
Man macht ein Kursus für der Kunde wie das Programm strukturiert ist, so das er hat ein realistische Möglichkeit es selber zu diagnositisieren und sogar Änderungen machen.


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2018)

Markus schrieb:


> Totschlagargument: Wenn du einen Drucker kaufst bekommst du auch nicht die Sourcecodes vom der Firmware - warum soll das anders sein nur weil da eine SPS anstelle eines UC drin ist?


Wenn mein TintenSpucker nicht mehr tut, dann gibt es genügend Anbieter, die mir unverzüglich einen neuen liefern wollen und können, der auch noch deutlich weniger kostet, als ein Satz ErsatzTintenPatronen.
Bei den (Sonder-)Maschinen und Anlagen sieht das etwas anders aus. Es geht um Millionen € und um LieferZeiten von vielen Monaten bis Jahren.
Wie gross das Interesse daran sein mag, das KnowHow aus einer Maschine/Anlage zu klauen, die niemand ausser dem Hersteller zu warten/reparieren vermag - ich weiss es nicht.
Aus meiner Berufserfahrung kenne ich es so, dass wir alle Maschinen grundsätzlich mit QuellCode ausgeliefert haben. Mit Querverweisen und ZuordnungsTexten, also erheblich besser lesbar als ein AG-Abzug, aber ohne Kommentare.


----------



## JesperMP (19 September 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Wie gross das Interesse daran sein mag, das KnowHow aus einer Maschine/Anlage zu klauen, die niemand ausser dem Hersteller zu warten/reparieren vermag - ich weiss es nicht.


Lieferst du nach China ?
Mir ist es persönlich passiert das Quellcode getstohlen wurde und von ein Konkurrent in ein ähnliche Maschine verwendet.
Ein bekannte von mir ist es passiert, das der Kunde 1 Maschine kauft, und dann diese Maschine x-mal kopiert und in sein Anlage einsetzte.

Und, es ist nicht nur speziellen Know-How das kopiert werden.
Auch die Zeichnungen, Betriebsanleitungen, Installationsanleitungen, Wartung und Kalibrieranleitungen usw. wird kopiert. Da ist vielleicht nicht viel Know-How aber sehr viel Arbeit drin, Mann-Jahren von Arbeit. Das bekommt ein Konkurrent umsonst.


----------



## kpeter (19 September 2018)

Hallo Jungs

von welcher Steuerung redet ihr eigentlich.
Die meisten kann man auslesen KNOW HOW hin oder her. Muss man halt noch etwas hirnschmalz reinlegen.

Einen Kunden die CPU so zupflastern das er sie nicht mal mehr reinspielen kann wenn die cpu tot ist kann eigentlich auch nicht sein.

Wir verlangen von allen unseren Zulieferern komplette Offenlegung ihrer Programme mit quellcode Kommentaren usw ( in der richtigen sprache usw )

Wenn das nicht ist kommt er kein zweites Mal.

Außer es ist z.b. eine Waage wo nur dir cpu für die waage ist dann natürlich nicht dafür liegt aber eine komplett auf lager mit allen Parametern.
aber ab 100 I/O ist alles offen.


----------



## Heinileini (19 September 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Lieferst du nach China ?


Ich bin Rentner, Jesper!
Wir haben zeitweise sogar überwiegend nach China, Vietnam, SüdKorea, … geliefert - sonst gäbe es die Firma wahrscheinlich längst nicht mehr - oder die Chinesen hätten sie gekauft.
Das Abkupfern ist natürlich ein grosses Problem und die Herausgabe von QuellCode und anderen Dokumentationen ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Aber wo wird nicht geklaut? Man stelle sich vor: einem meiner Kollegen wurde mal die Festplatte aus seinem LapTop geklaut, als er für wenige Minuten die Maschine verlassen hatte - und das bei einem namhaften Stuttgarter AutomobilHersteller ;o)
Aber die Amerikaner können es noch besser: sie klauen das KnowHow und verklagen den Beklauten dann auch noch auf PatentVerletzung.
Wenn man vor der Alternative steht, entweder Maschine mit QuellCode oder keine Maschine und keinen QuellCode zu liefern, dann zählen die kurzfristig relevanten Argumente, weil niemand absehen kann, ob die längerfristig wichtigen Argumente überhaupt noch relevant werden könnten.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS:
Stell Dir mal vor, Du seist ein chinesischer Kunde einer deutschen Maschine und siehst dann in der ErsatzteilListe, wie viel ein Ersatz-PC durch den Transport nach Europa und dann zurück nach China an Wert zugelegt hat.
Auch so etwas bereitet mit Sicherheit den Kunden Bauchschmerzen ;o)

PPS:
Das StandardArgument für KOP ist doch immer: der Kunde will es so. Daraus darf ich doch wohl schliessen, dass die Herausgabe des QuellCode aus Sicht des Kunden selbstverständlich ist und er sogar SonderWünsche äussern darf.


----------



## JesperMP (19 September 2018)

kpeter schrieb:


> Einen Kunden die CPU so zupflastern das er sie nicht mal mehr reinspielen kann wenn die cpu tot ist kann eigentlich auch nicht sein.


Dafür ist die Flashkarte da.
Und wenn man Angst hat das der Flashkarte defekt geht, dann kauft man ein Reserve Flashkarte von Maschinen-Hersteller, mit das Program schon geladen und konfiguriert.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 September 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Auch die Zeichnungen, Betriebsanleitungen, Installationsanleitungen, Wartung und Kalibrieranleitungen usw. wird kopiert. Da ist vielleicht nicht viel Know-How aber sehr viel Arbeit drin, Mann-Jahren von Arbeit. Das bekommt ein Konkurrent umsonst.



Wie dreist die Chinesen sind musste ich selber kürzlich feststellen.
Ich habe ja diese Software Nettoplcsim geschrieben, was OpenSource ist, aber eben eine definierte Lizenz besitzt. Wie ich vor einiger Zeit gesehen habe, hat das jemand in China zum Patent angemeldet. Mit gleichem Namen, Zeichnungen aus meiner Doku geklaut usw., ich habe nicht schlecht gestaunt (wer sich das ansehen will: CN106094750A).


----------



## Wincctia (19 September 2018)

Hallo Beisammen,

bei uns gibt es die Klare Anforderung in der Liefervorschrift der Source Code ist abzugeben und Zwar in Deutsch und nach Vorschrift kommentiert. Das machen eigentlich auch alle weil sonst die Anlage nicht gekauft wird. Wir haben halt auch selbst eine Steuerungstechnik Abteilung die die Programme Weiterentwickelt. Es gibt halt die Vereinbarung mit Firmen wenn Änderungen vorgenommen werden dann werden diese an den Hersteller gemeldet manchmal waren die sogar schon froh weil hier Bugs behoben wurden die schon mehrfach gesucht und nicht gefunden wurden. ( und rede ich vo. Nahrmhaften  großen Maschinenbauern). Ich bin der Meinung eine Anlage Maschine lebt vonnseiner Gesamtheit also den ganzen Mechanischen Hydraulischen und Elektrischen Maschinenbau das Sps Prog ist hier nur ein kleiner Bestandteil. Desweiteren bin ich der Meinung das ein Hersteller durch Innovation und Zukunfst Technik Punkten muss und nich auf Veralteter Technik rumreiten. 

Das ist eine Meinung aus Steuerungstechnik Instandhaltungssicht. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## holgermaik (19 September 2018)

> Diese Fälle gibt es eigentlich nicht, das ist die Aufgabe von unserer Visualisierung richtige Fehlermeldungen anzuzeigen


Was für eure Programmierer völlig logisch ist muss für den Instandhalter vor Ort noch lange nicht logisch sein. Eine Hardwarediagnose sollte inklusive Simulation unbedingt möglich sein.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Wir haben eine Serienmaschine einer Firma aus Österreich gekauft (Marktführer) diese Firma wurde von einer französischen Firma übernommen und anschließend nach Amerika weiterverkauft. Die Amis haben ihre Firmenphilosophie geändert und das Geschäftsfeld aufgegeben.
Gut das wir auf dem Code & der Visu bestanden haben.
Holger
PS: Ich bin der Meinung eine Firma sollte durch Service seine Kunden binden und nicht durch Schutz der Programme


----------



## gravieren (19 September 2018)

Zuletzt haben wir 3 Bearbeitungsmaschinen in einer hohen 7-Stelligen Summe gekauft.
Quellcodes sind Pflicht.

Es werden an diesen 3 Maschinen auch alle paar Monate die HMI und PLC  verändert.
(Laufen seit Jahren nicht so optimal, diese Anpassungen werden seit Jahren kostenlos geändert)
(Wobei wir durch Fotos erst beweisen müssen, dass hier ein Problem besteht.)
(Teilweise bieten wir bereits einen Lösungsansatz mit an.)

Oft stellen wir dann in diesem Zuge fest, *dass es vergessen wurde, den aktuellen Quellcode zur Verfügung zu stellen.*
OHNE den Quellcode wäre das nicht möglich. 
(Es ist die Fehlersuche gemeint)

In diesem Fall bekommen wir dann wieder den "realen aktuellen Quellcode" wieder zur Verfügung gestellt   !


Grundsätzlich bekommen wir Quellcodes von allen unseren Maschinen zur Verfügung gestellt   !
Es muss lediglich IMMER/oft eine Geheimhaltungklausel von unserem Betriebsleiter unterschrieben werden.


----------



## smilie108 (19 September 2018)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Es muss bei uns auch immer jede Software mitgeliefert werden samt Lizenz Verträge bei visus und Pläne in eplan oder wscad Format . Es gibt bei ganz speziellen Maschinen im 7stelligen Bereich auch Vereinbarungen mit dem hersteller das wir änderungen nur nach Rücksprache machen. Es Seiden CPU defekt oder ähnliches. Es besteht ja die Möglichkeit das man zb nur eine nachfolgerbaugruppe zb. Bei Siemens verwenden muss und diese in der hw config ändern muss. Wenn jemand liefern will muss er sich mit dem abfinden da lass ich auch nicht mit mir verhandeln hatte zuoft Firmen die es nicht mehr gibt und damit auch der Zugriff auf Pläne und alles andere verloren ist. Nur meine Meinung und Standpunkt mfg 


Gesendet von meinem Apollo Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2018)

Bei uns darf ein Lieferant auch nur noch liefern mit Übergabe der Quellprojekte.
Allerdings hat man bei der Errichtung der Fabrik 2002 noch nicht so drauf geachtet.

Wir haben z.B. zwei Plattenfroster eines italienischen Herstellers, der selbst hergestellte proprietäre HMI Operator Panels verbaut hat. Quellprojekte der SPS und der OP wurden nicht übergeben. Das S7-300-Programm konnten wir herausziehen und analysieren, es enthält massiv stümperhafte Fehler. Der Hersteller existiert mittlerweile nicht mehr. (Es gibt eine Firma mit selbem Name und selber Adresse und selber Telefonnummer und selber Branche, der aber natürlich mit unserem damaligen Lieferanten nichts zu tun hat ) Es kam wie es kommen musste: ein OP gab den Geist auf und wir mussten das eine verbliebene OP ständig abwechselnd an die beiden Froster anstecken damit sie noch nutzbar und bedienbar blieben. Wir mussten das SPS-Programm und besonders die HMI-Funktionalität langwierig analysieren, um ein neues Ersatz HMI OP auf Siemens Basis zu projektieren.

An einer anderen Anlage hat ein Lieferant zu einer S7-300 einen Touchscreen von Omron verbaut (der einzige dieses Typs in unserer Fabrik), weil der damals wohl ein par DM günstiger als Siemens war. Der Touchscreen ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Nun wollen wir vorbeugend auf ein Siemens Touchpanel umstellen (was im Notfall schnell auf einem beliebigen PC emulierbar ist). Der Hersteller will erstens 3800 EUR haben um in 3 Tagen bei uns vor Ort an seinen Schaltschränken zu erforschen, was genau er 2002 geliefert hat, um uns ein Angebot für die Umrüstung des Touchpanels machen zu können. Er hat angeblich keinerlei Projektdateien mehr. Und er behauptet zweitens, daß für die Projektierung eines aktuellen Siemens Comfort Panels mit TIA auch die vorhandene S7-300 durch eine S7-1500 ersetzt werden müsse... :roll: ich glaube, die haben nicht begriffen daß wir die Seriösität ihrer Aussagen fachmännig beurteilen können... OK, jetzt male ich selber Bild für Bild die Bedienbilder des Omron-Touchscreens neu in TIA. Für eine leichtere Analyse und Funktionskontrolle darf ich nebenbei auch erst noch das S5-style SPS-Programm zunächst auf S7-Standard mit vollqualifizierten DB-Zugriffen umändern (im original Programm steht am Anfang jedes Bausteins ein "AUF DB.." und danach nur noch teilqualifizierte Zugriffe auf DBX/DBW/DBD, welche nicht querverweisfähig sind).

Bei einer Anlage hat uns ein Lieferant in der WinCC Professionell Visu ein paar passwortgeschützte Skripte untergejubelt. Der muß nun von Zeit zu Zeit den Passwortschutz entfernen weil in diesen super tollen "Unser Firmenstandard"-Skripten (teilweise gefährliche) Bugs drin sind, damit wir die Bugs beseitigen können, weil der Lieferant die nicht findet oder bei der Bugbeseitigung wieder neue Bugs eingebaut werden.

Meine Erfahrung: viele (auch "große") Firmen beherrschen nicht verlässlich die Kunden-individuelle Projekt-Dokumentation und Projekt-Archivierung, so daß man im Fall der Fälle hilflos dasteht wenn man nicht die aktuellen Quellprojekte hat. Die Maschinen dann weiter am Leben zu erhalten wird ungeplant sehr teuer.
(einige Lieferanten scheuen sich auch nicht, die Zwangslage auszunutzen und unverschämt hohe Summen für die nachträgliche Übergabe der Quellprojekte zu verlangen. Und das obwohl die Firma eh' keinen Support mehr leisten kann, weil der eine Mitarbeiter, der damals in der Firma alle Projekte verbrochen hatte, nicht mehr in der Firma ist)

Harald


----------



## Wincctia (20 September 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei uns darf ein Lieferant auch nur noch liefern mit Übergabe der Quellprojekte.
> Allerdings hat man bei der Errichtung der Fabrik 2002 noch nicht so drauf geachtet.
> 
> Wir haben z.B. zwei Plattenfroster eines italienischen Herstellers, der selbst hergestellte proprietäre HMI Operator Panels verbaut hat. Quellprojekte der SPS und der OP wurden nicht übergeben. Das S7-300-Programm konnten wir herausziehen und analysieren, es enthält massiv stümperhafte Fehler. Der Hersteller existiert mittlerweile nicht mehr. (Es gibt eine Firma mit selbem Name und selber Adresse und selber Telefonnummer und selber Branche, der aber natürlich mit unserem damaligen Lieferanten nichts zu tun hat ) Es kam wie es kommen musste: ein OP gab den Geist auf und wir mussten das eine verbliebene OP ständig abwechselnd an die beiden Froster anstecken damit sie noch nutzbar und bedienbar blieben. Wir mussten das SPS-Programm und besonders die HMI-Funktionalität langwierig analysieren, um ein neues Ersatz HMI OP auf Siemens Basis zu projektieren.
> ...





Hallo Harald, 


*ACK*  Genauso kenne und hasse ich das hier hilft wirklich nur kein Geld für den Lieferanten und auf die Liefervorschrift pochen! Jerdenwie sind alle unsere Gewerke doch Grund verschieden aber doch gleich. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Heinileini (20 September 2018)

Ihr habt mich restlos überzeugt - ich werde mir künftig nur noch Drucker kaufen! 
Wenn weder ein Link zum QuellCodeDownLoad mitgeliefert wird noch OpenSource-Software im Drucker steckt, soll das kein AusschlussKriterium sein. 

Apropos:
Zwischen den Bereichen Anlagen und (Sonder)Maschinen einerseits und Druckern andererseits, müsste doch - rein pekuniär betrachtet - der Bereich Haustechnik angesiedelt sein. Wahrscheinlich liest man deshalb in diesem Forum nichts zum Thema "Haustechnik nur kaufen wenn QuellCode mitgeliefert wird", weil ohnehin alle ihren QuellCode selbst bzw. mit Hilfe der ForumsKollegen produzieren?

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## faust (20 September 2018)

Hallo,

diesbezüglich mal eine andere Frage:

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Garantie, Gewährleistung und Haftungsfragen (hier insbesondere bei Personenschäden)  aus, wenn dem Kunden der Quellcode übergeben wurde?
Wer ist hier dann z.B. in der Nachweispflicht, dass ordnungsgemäß projektiert worden ist?

Usw.


Gruß, Fred


----------



## gravieren (20 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Garantie, Gewährleistung und Haftungsfragen (hier insbesondere bei Personenschäden)  aus, wenn dem Kunden der Quellcode übergeben wurde?



Bei uns sieht es so aus:
Wir verändern KEINEN Quellcode, wenn es den Hersteller nocht gibt.
Gefundene Fehler werden dann dem Hersteller gemeldet.
Dieser beseitigt den Fehler, wir spielen sodann das Programm ein.
Die dazugehörigen  EMails werden ausgedruckt und in einem Ordner an der Maschine hinterlegt.

Vor ca. 6 Monaten wurde ein Fehler an einer 9 Jahre alten Maschine gefunden.  (Fehler vorhanden, Diagnostiziert mithilfe des Quellcodes)
Der Hersteller hat diesen Fehler beseitigt (SPS-Programm in seiner Firma angepasst) , einen/den neuen Quellcode zugesandt.
Nachdem dieser Fehler beseitigt war wollte der Hersteller ein positives Feedback, dass er nun beseitigt war.
Dieser erkannter Fehler läuft oft in die Serienmaschinen-Programmierungen ein.

Der Hersteller will seine Maschine verbessern, jedes Feedback oder erkannten Fehler nimmt er positiv auf !
Wir haben von diesem Hersteller 4 Maschinen.
Die älteste ist ca. 16 Jahre alt,  die neueste ca. 9 Monate.

Der Programmierer ist seit mind. 16 Jahren in dieser Firma.
So geht guter Service  !


----------



## gravieren (20 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> Wer ist hier dann z.B. in der Nachweispflicht, dass ordnungsgemäß projektiert worden ist?



Würde sagen, dass der Programmierer hier in der Pflicht ist  !


Wenn du mit einem Firmenwagen zum Kunden fährt und auf der fahrt baust du einen Unfall.
Haftung  ?


----------



## Heinileini (20 September 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Firmenwagen zum Kunden fährst und auf der Fahrt baust du einen Unfall.


Unfall ist Unfall, aber - um vorsichtig zum Thema zürückzuschwenken - wenn Du mit einem Firmenwagen zum Kunden fährst, obwohl Du weisst, dass das Auto mehr NOxe versprüht als die grüne Plakette auf der Windschutzscheibe verkündet, leistest Du damit nicht *vorsätzliche* Beihilfe zum SteuerBetrug? Es könnte Dir ergehen, wie Al Capone! Stört es Dich wenigstens, dass der KfzHersteller beharrlich die Herausgabe des QuellCode vom MotorManagement verweigerte, damit nicht andere KfzHersteller das KnowHow der SchmuddelUmschaltung kopieren konnten?
Merke: kein ZerknallTreiblingAuto mehr ohne QuellCode kaufen!


----------



## Wincctia (20 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> diesbezüglich mal eine andere Frage:
> 
> ...




das wird bei uns so gehandhabt wenn ein Programmierer kommt bekommt er von uns das Programm wir machen gemeinsam einen Ag Abzug und einen Vergleislauf Online Offline. Das halten wir in einem Protokoll fest. Wenn der Programmierer Fertig ist bekommen wir das Programm zurück wieder einen Vergleichslauf und Abspeichern Fertig. Der Programmierer bekommt natürlich auf USB Stick oder Per Mail von allem eine Kopie. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## faust (21 September 2018)

Hallo Tia,



Wincctia schrieb:


> ... wenn ein Programmierer kommt ...



das heißt, ihr macht keine Programmänderungen selbst? Es ist immer der Maschinenhersteller?
Dann wäre ja alles klar.

Meine Frage zielte aber z.B. auf folgendes Szenario ab:
+ Hersteller hat eine Maschine ausgeliefert, die den Regularien entspricht (auf Basis von Risikobeurteilung, Maschinenrichtlinie, DIN EN 13849 etc.)
+ Der Betreiber ändert nun den Programmcode, ohne dies dem Hersteller mitzuteilen.
+ Es passiert ein Unfall, im schlimmsten Fall mit Personenschaden.

=> Wer haftet?
=> Ganz wichtig: WER ist WIE in der Beweispflicht?


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Wincctia (21 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo Tia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hallo Fred,  


da habe ich mich etwas schlecht ausgedrückt, wir machen schon Änderungen selbst aber wir Dokumentieren es ähnlich wie Oben aber noch genauer wenn ein Hersteller da war kann er genau sagen was er bekommen hat und was er abgeliefert hat. 
Beweispflicht sag ich jetzt mal so wenn etwas Passiert schauen wir uns das Programm an und der Hersteller meist ist dann der Verursacher schnell gefunden.
wenn wir es verbogt haben dann haftet halt unsere Firma inclusive Einlauf. 

Wenn es natürlich um Sicherheitsrelevante Änderungen geht die macht eigentlich nur der Hersteller und der darf das dann natürlich Normgerecht Dokumentiert und auch mit der Arbeitssicherheit auskarten. 

Hier bestätigt auch die Ausnahme die Regel weil es viel genug Firmen gibt die es Mittlerweile nicht mehr gibt und hier ist guter Rat oft Richtig Teuer im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.  Auch wenn es hier nur um eine Defekte CPU geht die es natürlich nicht mehr gibt! und eine neue Crc Summe bekommt. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Fabpicard (21 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> => Wer haftet?
> => Ganz wichtig: WER ist WIE in der Beweispflicht?



Oh freckt... Immer diese "Da is aber Safety dabei"...

Fall 1:
Betreiber macht eigenmächtig eine Änderung, es passiert etwas und um das zu Vertuschen wird schnell wieder alles Rückgängig gemacht.
Dann wird man bei der Unfallanalyse ja wohl feststellen, das du den Hersteller gelieferten Code diese Unfall so nicht hätte passieren können!

Fall 2:
Zeig mir bitte ein Anlage, die Ihr gebaut habt und die nach Eurem Safety-Programm ultra sicher ist. Dann gib mir 2 Stunden zeit und ich manipuliere dir den Kram so, das ich an der SPS nichts ändere, eine Kriminalstechnische Untersuchung keine Manipulation hinterher feststellen können wird. Und das wichtigste, den "Dummy zur Personenschaden Simulation" zerlegt es in seine Einzelteile!
Wer ist nun in der "Beweispflicht"?

Fall 3:
Alles ist wieder "Hochgeheim" weil der Kunde ja durch ! seine Eigene Anlage ! seine ! Eigenen Mitarbeiter ! gefährden könnte.
Dann geht ein Schnelllauftor kaputt (Freitag 16:01), welches durch den Hersteller von Montag bis Freitag jeweils 8:00 bis 16:00 Uhr ausgetauscht werden kann.
Schön, da der Anlagenhersteller ja nun auch schon Feierabend hat, weil er keinen 24/7/365-Support liefern möchte, kann der Betreiber diese Tor-Überwachung nicht selbst überbrücken und die Produktion läuft demnach spätestens Samstag um die Mittagszeit leer...
Entstandener Ausfallschaden liegt bis es wieder läuft am Montag, im gehobenen 6-Stelligen Bereich. Nur weil wieder einer meinte "Da ist ja Safety dabei"... Bei "Safety-Klappertechnik" hätte der Betreiber das Problem auch selbst beheben können und Ja, er könnte den Scheiß auch Manipulieren!

Fall 4:
Man hat schon 2 Großanlagen vom Herstelle xy, (von diesem Typ ähnlicher Bauart gibt es bereits rund 100 Stück auf der Welt) bei jedem Technikerbesuch wird rumgemault "Ihr habt da einen Sicherheitsschalter überbrückt, das müssen wir jetzt schriftlich festhalten, damit es in eurer Verantwortung liegt"...
Als man aber die 3te Anlage aufgestellt bekommt, ist hier natürlich noch nichts überbrückt.
Kommt nun der Inbetriebnehmer dieses Herstellers an, ein absoluter Spezialist auf seinem Gebiet, ist das Erste was er macht, genau Den Sicherheitschalter zu brücken mit den Worten: "Ich hab denen in der Konstruktion schon sooo oft gesagt, das man die Maschine Nicht rüsten kann, ohne da die Tür aufmachen zu können im Betrieb"
Tja, hätte man hier den Zugriff auf die "Safety-Scheiße", dann hätte ich da schon längst eine geschwindigkeitsabhängige Brücke reingebaut...
So geht das nicht, der Hersteller in der Konstruktion versteht sich selbst nicht und alle müssen mit dieser unsicheren Schei** leben... Tolle Geheime Welt!


Möchte jetzt jemand noch mehr gute Gegenbeispiele dafür haben, warum man den Code bei komplexen Anlagen Nicht geheim halten sollte?
(Und bitte, nicht falsch verstehen, es ist vielleicht auch eine gewisse Einzelfallentscheidung, wem man den Code überlässt und wem nicht. Wir haben Hersteller mit denen wir Zusammen-Arbeiten, die übernehmen dann schon mal Funktionen die wir selbst entwickelt haben und bauen diese Woanders ein... Ist eben ein Geben-Und-Nehmen unter beidseitigem Respekt...)

MfG Fabsi


----------



## JesperMP (21 September 2018)

Ich rede hier um Standardmaschinen, und der Hersteller hat den Verantwortlichkeit für die Sicherheit, auch nach ende von der Garantie.

Fall 1 und Fall 2: Der Hersteller hat den Beweispflicht.
"es sollte nicht passieren können" ist kein gutes Beweis.
Entweder darf der Kunde den Safety nicht ändern, oder er übernimmt den Verantwortlichkeit.
Zum Thema: Das es schwieriger ist für eine Kunde den Sicherheit zu überbrücken ohne den Safety Programm, ist eigentlich noch ein Grund das er den Programm nicht haben soll.

Fall 3: Heutzutage muss Unternehmen sämtliche kritische Ersatzteile auf Lager haben. 
Die ursprüngliche Hersteller von Maschinenteile haben ja meistens keine Teile auf Lager.
Wenn es gibt defekte Teile in die Sicherheit darf ein Endkunde die Teile 1-zu-1 austauschen.
Zum Thema: Wie Fall 1 und 2.

Fall 4: Das ist ein Fall wo der Hersteller den "vorhersehbarer Missbrauch" in sein Risikobeurteilung und Maschinenkonstruktion nicht hantiert hat.
Wern den Verantwortlichkeit hat wenn den Sicherheit überbrückt war und es passiert ein Unfall kann man lange diskutieren.
Zum Thema. Grundsätzlich ändert es nichts ob die Kunde den Programm bekommt oder nicht.


Wenn es um Sonderanlagen handelt, dann ist es ganz anders. Meistens macht der Hersteller die Programme, und sorgt für Risikobeurteilung, Sicherheitsanleitungen usw., aber nach Übergabe an der Kunde übernimmt die Kunde beides. Es gibt viele Varianten dazu.


----------



## Krumnix (21 September 2018)

Ich finde man muss dies klar trennen.
Wenn ich eine Maschine bei einem Lieferanten bestelle, welche nur für meinen Anwendungsfall erstellt wird, dann bezahle ich dafür ja auch und erwarte alle Unterlagen und Daten, welche der Lieferant zur Erstellung der Maschine selbst erstellt hat.
Es ist klar, dass er mir nicht Unterlagen oder Daten von Teilen in der Maschine liefern kann, welche er als Serienteile erworben und eingebaut hat.
Klar ist auch, dass diese Einzelmaschine nach 3 Jahren bei diesem Lieferanten in Vergessenheit geraten ist, ein Sondermaschinenbauer keinen 24/7 Support hat und sich auch keine Lagerware für alle
Sonderteile anlegt!
Dies macht die Mitlieferung aller Daten für den späteren Maschinenbenutzer einen überlebenswichtigen Faktor aus!

Wenn ich nun eine Serienmaschine bestelle, dann erhalte ich oft einen streng kalkulierten Preis. Darin sind dann die Entwicklungskosten aller Gewerke auf X geplante Verkäufe aufgeteilt. Hier ist die Auslieferung von Unterlagen über den für die Bedienungsanleitung nötigen Bereiche ausgeschlossen. 
Der Serienmaschinenlieferant hat meist einen guten bis optimal 24/7 Support. Er hat ein eigenes Ersatzteilelager oder hat die Möglichkeit innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ersatz zu liefern.
Auch steht einem meist ein Techniker zur Verfügung, welcher sich um Ausfälle kümmert.
Hier stellt es wenig bis keine Probleme dar ohne Software oder Unterlagen einen längeren Ausfall zu riskieren. 
Die Gefahr, dass der Serienmaschinenhersteller pleite geht besteht, jedoch genauso wie der Sondermaschinenhersteller.


----------



## Tommi (21 September 2018)

faust schrieb:


> Hallo Tia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es wird bei einem Unfall geschaut, was die Ursache war. Wenn die Programmänderung des Betreibers
ursächlich war, ist er dran. 
Andersrum genauso, wenn der Hersteller ein fehlerhaftes Programm geschrieben hat.
Für den Hersteller ist es gut, wenn er eine Checksumme, oder Softwarereport des Programmes hat,
welches er abgeliefert hat. Die Info sollte er auch nachweislich dem Betreiber geben, damit klare
Verhältnisse herrschen.
Auf die Konformitätserklärung gehört ein Satz, daß bei jeglicher Veränderung das CE-Zeichen erlischt,
oder zumindest in die Betriebsanleitung.
Wenn wir Maschinen außer Haus liefern, machen wir das, wenn wir Maschinen kaufen, machen wir 
natürlich nicht den Hersteller darauf aufmerksam. Da muss er schon selbst dran denken.

Wer wie was beweisen muss, hängt immer davon ab, wen sich die Gewerbeaufsicht oder das Gericht ausguckt.


----------



## Wincctia (21 September 2018)

Hallo Beisammen, 

ich seh das insgesamt so: es gibt wahrscheinlich genauso viele Gründe das Programm zu bekommen oder halt nicht wir hatten auch schon Lieferanten die wollten uns nicht mal die Parameter für Jumo Stb geben sie meinten wir sollen die 5 Stück die bei Ihnen In der Anlage sind Kaufen und auf Lager legen... Wisst ihr eigentlich wie viele Stb wir dann auf Lager hätten? Sicher über 1000 vom gleichen Typ nur andere Parameter. 

Deshalb sehe ich das so einen Kauf geht immer über einem Vertrag und der ist eine beidseitige Willensbeurkundung wo jeder seine Anforderungen nieder Schreiben darf. 

und wenn das nicht Akzeptiert wird dann gibt es halt diesen Vertrag nicht! 


Gruß Tia


----------



## cmm1808 (24 September 2018)

Hallo,

wir als Betreiber fordern immer die Lieferung der Quellcodes.
Das klappt auch sehr gut.
Inzwischen gibt es aber auch Nutzungsvereinbarungen, die den Umgang mit den Quellcodes regeln.

Leider, so habe ich den Eindruck, wollen die Maschinenhersteller aber damit einen weiteren "After-Sale-Service" (natürlich kostenpflichtig) erschließen.

Auch habe ich erlebt, dass in solch einer Nutzungsvereinbarung pauschal angedroht wurde, dass die CE erlischt, wenn man Änderungen am SPS-Programm vornehmen würde.
Das ist natürlich völliger Quatsch.
(wesentliche Änderung einer Maschine, wenn der Instandhalter die Blinkfrequenz einer Meldeleuchte ändert???)
Sehr fragwürdig.

Oft sind die Hersteller aber auch froh darüber, dass wir Änderungen selber machen können.
So mancher Bug müsste dann selber vom Hersteller aufwändig beseitigt werden (Anreisekosten).
Man hat ja nicht überall Fernwartung.

Als Betreiber kann ich nicht für jede kleine oder mittlere Programmänderung/Erweiterung den Hersteller für teuer Geld beauftragen.

Wir z.B. haben sehr viel Transporttechnik (Paletten, Gebinde,...) zwischen den einzelnen Maschinen.
Da es immer wieder vorkommt, dass Maschinen ersetzt oder erweitert werden, müssen auch die Programme der Transportanlagen angepasst werden.
Und sei es nur wegen der Koppelsignale.
Das machen wir natürlich selber.

Müssen wir Eingriffe in die Sicherheitstechnik vornehmen oder die Konstruktion einer Maschine verändern, sind wir in Sachen CE natürlich in der Pflicht.
Daher kommt es auch vor, dass wir dann eine neue CE erstellen müssen, da wir nun der Inverkehrbringer der Maschine sind.

Safety-SPS ändern wir aber nicht, da uns das Personal mit entsprechendem Know-How fehlt.(noch..,)


----------



## troni (25 September 2018)

Hi,

ich würde den Quellcode liefern, auch wenn es nicht wirklich im Vertrag vereinbart ist. Ein zufriedener Kunde ist immer besser als ein verärgerter 

LG


----------



## M-Ott (25 September 2018)

Wir bauen Serienmaschinen, teilweise kundenspezifisch angepasst. In der Regel liefern wir den Quellcode nicht mit, aus Gründen des Know-How-Schutzes (in China versucht man mittlerweile, unsere Maschinen zu kopieren). In der Steuerung sind die Bausteine, außer der OB1, mit Know-How-Schutz versehen. So kann der Kunde ggf. das Programm ergänzen. Wenn der Kunde den Quellcode offen haben möchte, dann nur, wenn es vertraglich so vereinbart wurde und eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterschrieben wird.


----------



## Lars Weiß (25 September 2018)

Also, wenn ich als Auftraggeber agiere, verlange ich immer den Quellcode. Gute Gründe die dafür sprechen, wurden weiter oben in diesem Thread schon ausreichend genannt. Das ist auch immer Bestandteil der Ausschreibung bzw. der Preisanfrage. Dazu bekommt der Auftragnehmer ein Beispielprogramm, eine Bibliothek mit Standard Funktionsbausteinen und ein Lastenheft für die Automatisierung. Wenn sich der Softi ins Wochenende verabschieden will, gibt er einen Stick mit dem aktuellen Programm ab. Wenn ihm das nicht passt, gibt es keinen Auftrag.

Wenn ich als Auftragnehmer unterwegs bin, gebe ich eigentlich immer, wenn nicht anders gewollt, einen aktuellen Stand bei meinem Auftraggeber ab. Wenn es einen Service Elektriker oder Softi gibt, setze ich mich mit dem zusammen und erkläre ihm, was und wie ich programmiert habe. Das ist für mich Service und damit fahre ich seit vielen Jahren sehr gut. 

Eine Verschwiegenheitserklärung kommt, schon wegen der IT-Sicherheit, immer auf den Tisch, für beide Seiten. Pflichtprogramm.


----------

